
Show HN: Dweb.page – Your Gateway to the Distributed Web - Noc2
https://github.com/PACTCare/Dweb.page
======
DyslexicAtheist
It's been quiet around IOTA for a while, ... incomprehensible why anyone would
use IOTA for anything. it is run by people (come_from_beyond and other
questionable characters whose understanding of Math can best be summed up as
"Numberwang"). People who think that collision resistance doesn't have to be a
primary feature of a hash functions.

the IOTA guys have been ignorant towards any criticism from the cryptography
experts (ask people like Matthew D Green and others). IOTA is a total
clusterfuck. Don't use it. Or if you do please check at least twitter to see
what people with an actual idea are really saying.

[https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2018/04/25/1524628801000/FUD--
in...](https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2018/04/25/1524628801000/FUD--inglorious-
FUD/)

[https://twitter.com/peterktodd/status/938397135862714373](https://twitter.com/peterktodd/status/938397135862714373)

[https://twitter.com/search?q=%40matthew_d_green%20IOTA](https://twitter.com/search?q=%40matthew_d_green%20IOTA)

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
Also if you find problems with the project, would be a great idea to use the
issue tracker:
[https://github.com/PACTCare/Dweb.page/issues/2](https://github.com/PACTCare/Dweb.page/issues/2)

~~~
Noc2
Here also my repsons, since people might not open the github issues: “I’m
aware of these early issues, and I’m also aware that they replaced the hash
function with KECCAK-384 for the proof of work and in general have grown a lot
since then as well as hired a lot of people including cryptographers. But all
that aside, this project uses IOTA simply as an immutable database with some
additional spam protection. For the encryption, we are using the web crypto
API (AES256-GCM). If you have ideas for a potential IOTA replacement feel free
to share them. I’m completely open here. For example, I looked into orbitdb,
but I haven’t included it for multiple reasons (e.g., hosting an ipfs gateway
inside a website isn’t ideal and it hasn’t any spam protection).”

~~~
mayamatrix
You might find Holochain to be a suitable replacement for IOTA.

[https://holochain.org/](https://holochain.org/)

~~~
Noc2
Interesting project. Thanks for sharing it, without the typical cryptocurrency
fight. I’m in this simply for learning and playing around with the technology.

------
nemo1618
Why on earth would you use IOTA for this? Even ignoring its ignominious
history, the security paper itself acknowledges that IOTA currently isn't an
"immutable ledger" at all:

>at the moment the log entries on IOTA will be deleted after a certain time
and won’t be stored indefinitely on the ledger. Therefore, it is highly
recommended to download the generated CSV files from time to time, which
contain all the information about the logs. It is expected that the IOTA
Foundation will release a solution for this problem in the coming month.

~~~
Noc2
The advantage of IOTA compared to for example OrbitDB is that you want some
kind of proof of work for the metadata. Otherwise everyone can just create
instantly millions of fake entries. However, regarding the mentioned snapshot
problem, you can of course then create a simple copy of the IOTA tangle
entries on orbitDB.

------
fernly
"Distributed Web" \-- Wikipedia fails me, but some clarity emerges from

[https://ipfs.io/](https://ipfs.io/)

"IPFS aims to replace HTTP and build a better web for all of us."

[https://medium.com/textileio/enabling-the-distributed-web-
ab...](https://medium.com/textileio/enabling-the-distributed-web-abf7ab33b638)

"the basic idea is we identify content by its cryptographic hash... I can
simply ask the IPFS network for the file with that exact CID, the network will
find the peers that have the data (using a DHT), retrieve it, and verify
(using the CID) that it’s the correct file."

~~~
deytempo
Could this possibly make search engine monopolies impossible?

------
known
Tutorial: How to host your own file transfer service on your pc
[https://blog.florence.chat/tutorial-how-to-host-your-own-
fil...](https://blog.florence.chat/tutorial-how-to-host-your-own-file-
transfer-service-on-your-pc-22698c9d6362)

------
Noc2
Thanks for all the upvotes! I quickly created a tutorial on how to host your
own writable ipfs gateway and support the distributed web:
[https://blog.florence.chat/tutorial-host-your-own-ipfs-
node-...](https://blog.florence.chat/tutorial-host-your-own-ipfs-node-and-
help-the-next-generation-of-web-2860eb59e45e) If you find any errors or have
any questions just let me know.

------
ilaksh
Looks great. Especially because it seems to have a distributed search
solution. How well will IOTA scale?

Does IPFS really not have a Windows installer? Because that actually requires
a lot less effort for non-technical people than a chdir and then running
something in cmd.exe

~~~
koalalorenzo
For IPFS you can use Siderus Orion:
[https://orion.siderus.io](https://orion.siderus.io) as it is designed for
non-technical people

~~~
ilaksh
That's great. There should be an MIT option though.

------
netsec_burn
Your logo looks almost identical to web.com's logo.

~~~
Noc2
Interesting. The logo actually took me only a few minutes is based on my
previous logos (e.g. pact.care). I’m always just using quicksand plus dot,
since I’m not a designer

------
reificator
Perhaps not the best name, given the similarity to `dweeb`.

~~~
Noc2
I know :-D, but there are also these articles:
[https://hacks.mozilla.org/2018/07/introducing-the-d-
web/](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2018/07/introducing-the-d-web/)
[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/sep/08/decentral...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/sep/08/decentralisation-
next-big-step-for-the-world-wide-web-dweb-data-internet-censorship-brewster-
kahle)

